# OpenJDK Build for PowerPC64



## Curtis Hamilton (Oct 26, 2015)

Here is my contribution to all those interested in keeping the PowerPC
relevant.  I've been successful in building OpenJDK7 using Zero VM for
PPC64.  The binaries for OpenJDK7 for powerpc64 can be found at the below
URL:

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0Bz7VO-WP3rlpM3BabUd6ejlya3c&usp=sharing


Give them a try and provide any feedback to the list.


----------



## acheron (Oct 27, 2015)

Cool! Can you fill a PR so that your patches won't get lost. I can help you if needed, I've done the arm bootstrap.


----------

